#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευαστικό σχέδιο παταριού

## Konstantina Pot

καλησπέρα!

δουλεύω πάνω σε μια εργασία της σχολής μου (τμήμα αρχιτεκτόνων μηχανικών απθ) σχετικά με την αποκατάσταση ενός στρατιωτικού κτρίου στη θεσσαλονίκη. το κτίριο είναι διώροφο από πλινθοδομή και ξύλινο φο όμως στην αποκατάσταση του έχουμε αποφασίσει να τοποθετήσουμε νέο μεταλλικό σκελετό, διατηρώντας το κέλυφος ως έχει. αποφασίσαμε λοιπόν, να τοποθετήσουμε στη γωνια του κτιρίου ένα πατάρι το οποίο πρακτικά δεν είναι έξτρα πλάκα, αλλά αποτελεί την πλάκα του ορόφου η οποία έχει κατέβει σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο, και συνδέεται μεσω σκάλας με το ισόγειο και με τον όροφο. η ερώτησεις μου είναι οι εξής: δεδομένου ότι οι διαστάσεις του είναι περίπου 15 χ 5 μ. η πλάκα θα είναι διαφορετική από την πλάκα του ορόφου ; Θα κατασκευαστεί δηλαδή ως πλάκα παταριού; αν ναι, πόσο πάχος θα έχει ;

----------


## Xάρης

> ...ένα πατάρι το οποίο πρακτικά δεν είναι έξτρα πλάκα, αλλά αποτελεί την πλάκα του ορόφου η οποία έχει κατέβει σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο,...





> ...η πλάκα θα είναι διαφορετική από την πλάκα του ορόφου ; Θα κατασκευαστεί δηλαδή ως πλάκα παταριού;...


Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα!
Ξεκινήστε περιγράφοντας το πώς έχει η κατάσταση σήμερα, μετά την αποτύπωση.
Συνεχίστε με το τι θέλετε να κατασκευάσετε.
Κάντε δυο τομές για τα παραπάνω ή μία που θα τα συνθέτει το τώρα και το αύριο.

Για να βρεθεί το πάχος της πλάκας πρέπει να γίνει στατική μελέτη.
Θα πρέπει να προσδιοριστεί η χρήση για να υπολογιστεί το μεταβλητό φορτίο, η επικάλυψη για να προσδιοριστεί το σχετικό φορτίο, το είδος της πλάκας για να προσδιοριστεί κατ' εκτίμηση το ίδιο βάρος της.

----------

